# how would u set up an alligator tank...??



## ballistic

for a small alligator...thinking about one..

just need some opinions..thanks...

i was thinking similiar to a turtle set up..


----------



## Humper

Are you talking about dwarf caiman? If so here is information on housing and the link for more info. You will eventually need a room dedicated to it.

How are they housed?
Housing requirements for most species of alligator and crocodile are very similar. Of course, a large outdoor pen with a small pond or pool is best, but I will describe an indoor setup since many people do not live in climates that are sufficiently mild year-round.

A popular notion is that these animals are primarily if not completely aquatic. This is not the case. With the possible exception of gavials, crocodilians require at least as much dry land as they do water. However, they do require enough water to efficiently thermoregulate and wash food down their gullets. They also need a large lighted and heated area with at least one good basking spot.

Many crocodilians experience stress if constantly maintained above the mid-80s F. Conversely, most refuse to feed if forced to live much below the mid-80s. As with other herps, only God and the animal know exactly what temperature (s)he should be at any given time. Consequently, housing should incorporate a reasonable temperature gradient across the 80s F. to allow uninhibited behavioral thermoregulation.

A suitable enclosure is a walkway set within an area where both length and width are each a few feet longer than the specimen. A 5' or 6' kiddie pool makes a nice water source (at least for a while). The water should be kept fresh with a large, high-quality aquarium filter. In this context a "high-quality" filter means that it will keep the water in constant motion so there is no danger of stagnant conditions. This is healthful for the reptile and ultimately means much less maintenance for the keeper. I would also recommend hanging a few 250w heat-lamps around the enclosure. In my own setup I use one to warm the pool water and another to provide a basking spot. Make certain these lamps cannot be struck by splashes though, as cool water hitting the hot glass will cause them to explode!

Since caimans are very hardy creatures, an aquarium setup for these animals can be designed to suite your taste/budget--at least for a while!

Keep in mind that all caimans require the following:

1.

Enough water to move around in and submerge. Water should not be very warm, but it should not be extremely cool either. Also keep in mind that the water must be kept in motion with a filter of some sort to prevent stagnant conditions.
2.

A dry area to escape from the water when (s)he wants. They tend to spend more time in water when young, increasing their time out of the water as they grow.
3.

A heated basking area allowing him/her to regulate body temperature as required.

The aquarium for a caiman should optimally be at least the length of the reptile in depth and 2 or 3 body-lengths long. As a caiman grows, (s)he will eventually require either a room of its own with a swimming pool or a very large aquarium. Mine has a room in the basement that is 8.5'x8.5' with a 5' kiddie pool, and he is quickly outgrowing that--mostly because of his aggressive nature!

http://www.anapsid.org/aligato.html


----------



## ...Jay...

^ where do you get off telling us you have a caiman in a big incloser without posting any pictures. Shame on you









I say avoid any kind of gator, unless your sure your gonna keep it long term. When they get big, nobody wants them. They either let them go, or drop them off at a shelter. Its one animal that needs alot of space and knowhow, so I think they should only be sold to people who can prove they have means to care for it, and get a permit.


----------



## ChilDawg

Moving to Reptile forum.


----------



## ballistic

good advices..

i dont have one as for now..but was just curious to know..cuz i was thinking about getting one...
and if i did i would post it..in wi its legal to have gators..


----------



## Mettle

Be sure you know what you're getting into. These animals are not 'good' pets. It's a huge commitment in time, space and money... And... Please don't get one thinking that, "I'll get rid of it when it gets too big."


----------



## dark FrOsT

gators a amazing animals i have worked with babies and swam with an adult. but they are not a reptile for anyone and if you have zero exp with working with any crocodilian prior to bringing one home dont even consider it. you need to find a mentor to teach you how to work with them and keep them. it isnt a choice to take lightly cause like what was said before no one wants adult gators. i have a paleosuchus palpebrosus but it was a choice that took 2 years of training and exp to just feel comfortable to make.


----------



## phantoms

hay ballistic, look on the monsterfish.com classifieds. there is definately one small gator for sale (cause i posted in it) and there might have been another one. the one i posted in i think the guy was from milwaukee. he says he moved here and didnt realize they are illegal in milwaukee ( i believe gators, and monitors fall under the dangerous animal act for milwaukee county and are illegal there). other towns and counties have their own regs. just make sure you check your towns before you get one. i live in ozaukee county ( just north of milwaukee) and i just went to my towns library to get the regs.


----------

